# MKIII rear sight



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

hey guys, my rear blade for my sight is broken.I'm going to call rug.er because I have the part #and order it.has anyone replaced one? as always thanks for any input.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I've replaced several small parts on various pistols, including Rugers. 

The instructions have ALWAYS been on line somewhere. Do a web search and seek it out.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, and it's really quite easy. Here's how I do it. This job normally requires a third hand, or better yet a vise with padded false jaws to hold the barrel firmly while you work. Remove the windage screw on the right side of the sight. Watch that the small spring that pushes the sight blade to the right doesn't come out, and is still in the sight. Once you have the windage adjusting screw out, you need to push the spring as far to the left as possible. I use a small diameter wooden stick from the cotton swabs I use for cleaning. Now, with the spring pushed as far to the left as you can, install the new sight blade into the top access slot in the rear sight assembly paying particular attention to getting the blade into that notch in the groove. It may require that you tilt the replacement blade down a bit to get that left end inserted into the spring. Then push the sight blade all the way down and into the slot. Re-install the windage screw, and you're all set to adjust the rear sight. It might seem to be a bit daunting at first, but once you replace a sight blade, you'll never forget how it's done.


----------

